# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Torun made me stunned !

## franzmuller

Hello everybody :0 I'm Franz, i lives in Germany and it will be my first thread here :)
Torun made ma stunned ! :)
Last year in 2015 during Autumn I took 3-day solo trip to Torun, This city recommended me polish friends living in Germany .Being honest with you – that was one of the best trip I did during several years.
I booked in Hotel Kopernik from hotelwam.co.uk and I have any doubts that I will choose this chain hotel in my next trip to Poland – conditions and customer service were really good.
The unique atmosphere of Gothic is the greatest attraction of Toruń.. Here where I found vast Gothic cathedrals, magnificent Gothic Old City Town Hall, ruins of the very first in Poland Teutonic Castle, the Gothic Leaning Tower and many others. This city lives 24h per day. Just big WOW!
Any recommendations for me what can I visit next time in Poland ? 
PS. Sorry for mistakes if i made them, I'm not native english

----------


## franzmuller

Soon i will post another thread describing my this year trip to Poland, hope You will enjoy it :)

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia franzmuller.

----------

